# My flock, very pic heavy!



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It has been a while so I thought I would share pictures of all my babies! 

Mayzie:



Q-ie:






Phinn:



Pheobe:





Quinn:





Bailey:





Tobias (Toby):





Indira (Indie):





Sierra:





More to come...


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Noelle:







Izzy:





Zoey:





Baretta:


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow they are all stunning  x


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

They're all so beautiful!

I think Quinn and Izzy are my faves though


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

And my other birds:

Paris Senegal:





Alex, Blue and Gold Macaw:





Sembre, Maxi Pi:





And Sprite, parrotlet:


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! Izzy and Quinn are both very pretty. Quinn is my tiniest tiel, weighing only 70 grams. He is an awesome daddy though!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I love your flock!  I want Bailey so badly.  And you're right, Gypsy and Phoebe look a lot alike.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! People generally don't think Bailey is very pretty (I think she is beautiful) but anyone who meets her wants to take her home!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Bailey is also my favorite!!! But Zoey's pearls, o my goodness! I love your flock!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are ALL so beautiful









Baretta is my favorite mutation and I love bailey! Can I come over?


----------



## Baby-Bird (Jul 16, 2013)

You're so lucky to have so many beautiful birds  I know I probably couldn't manage that many, they're stunning though. I really like Toby, Bailey and Zoey. The others are all great too though xD


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Is it a surprise to anyone that my favorite is Sierra?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Baruch, come on over! Bailey, Sierra is a good choice. She is such a sweet girl!


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

Lovely birds  I just love Zoey and Baretta!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It has been awhile! I'm glad you posted pics.  I love the little puff ball pic of Phinn. And my goodness, Quinn is tiny. Sunny is only 74 grams and I thought he was little but Quinn has him beat. And YAY Paris pictures.  And the pics of Sprite made me laugh. How can something so tiny and cute look so crabby?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! I think Zoey is gorgeous but I am a bit biased lol! She has the prettiest blue eyes. Baretta is pretty, sweet, and silky soft!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Youve got such a lovely flock JaimeS ! To me theyre all favorites.I dont think I could pick any in particular,because I love them all.Congratulations for being such a loving and responsible owner.By the way,I think Bailey is a cutie. X x


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, your flock is sooo stunning. I'm so impressed. :excited: I want them all.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

they are gorgeous!!! can I come visit and play with all of them?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Sunnysmom I need to get a more recent picture of Phinn, he has baby raggedy tail though lol! Quinn is very small but makes up for it in personality as I am sure Sunny does. 

JuliosMom, come on over!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It's turning out to be a cockatiel party at your house if everyone ends up coming over :rofl:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

If I went to Columbia, Tennessee the first place I'd visit is your place

I'm SOO happy your back!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

You are all invited!!

Thanks, Baruch. I am happy to be back.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I love them all but if I had to pick faves I pick...them all jk, I love Bailey,Q-ie he's got that little baby face,Izzy, omg those pearls and paris, how old is she? My dad has one who's about a year and his eyes have started turning orange, same with our female one named Chill who is 3 years old.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Q-ie is a very sweet boy! Paris is just a bit over a year. I see some orange coming in but they are still primarily silver. It seems like all of the boys I have seen have more intense orange eyes than the girls.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

JaimeS said:


> Q-ie is a very sweet boy! Paris is just a bit over a year. I see some orange coming in but they are still primarily silver. It seems like all of the boys I have seen have more intense orange eyes than the girls.


I love all your birds I only wish I could have that many.
My mom takes her Senegal to the pet store to get clipped and there is another Sennie there named Mango and when he sees my mom's two he goes "WHOOO!"
Do you find she likes to play on her back a lot?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes!! She only does it when she is on me but will constantly flip over on her back. She is a very active, sweet, playful girl!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Thanks everyone! Sunnysmom I need to get a more recent picture of Phinn, he has baby raggedy tail though lol! Quinn is very small but makes up for it in personality as I am sure Sunny does.
> 
> LOL. Yes, small body, BIG personality. I actually just got off the phone with Sunny. :blush: He and his daddy decided to call me and Sunny loves to "talk" on the phone. I got about 5 minutes of frog ribbits and chatter from him. Then when I told him I'd give him kisses on the head when I got home, the fiancé said Sunny put his head to the phone for scritches. Kisses- scritches, I guess they sound pretty close.
> 
> I showed your pics to the fiancé and he wanted me to ask you- what was Paris doing in the vase? Just playing? And how did she get out? (His questions. : ) )


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

I think they're all so gorgeous! Might surprise you but Phinn is my favorite. I love that he is a pied with a completely clear head! I've never seen one like him before, and pieds are my favorite. And the long clear tail feather! So CUTE!!! *squee* Tobias would be runner-up 

Also, your Pi is gorgeous too. My Blue-Headed Petey is such a great companion, and I recognize that "oooooh scratching my head" Pionus face


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Sunny sounds like a doll!! How cute and smart! Paris LOVES orange juice and was trying to get the little bit left in the glass. She gets up in and out all by herself! She is quite the acrobat!

ccollin13, Thanks, I also think Phinn is adorable! I love pieds too. Aww, I would love to see some Petey pictures! My favorite things about pionus are their graceful head bow and their sweet smell!!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

What an amazingly beautiful (and large!) flock!


----------



## wandalee (Feb 17, 2013)

There are all so beautiful! How hard is it to look after so many birds!? Are they all inside??


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks!

wandalee, it isn't hard per se, but very time consuming. Every bit of my time is spent with the birds. They are all inside.


----------

